# Zangenampermeter von EXtech oder APPA



## -V- (6 März 2011)

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Zangenamperemeter. Es soll bis 400A AC/DD True RMS messen können.

Die Topmarke Beha-Amprobe, Benning und Fluke sind mir bereits bekannt und mit ihnen habe ich auch schon geabeitet.

Jetzt bin ich beim suchen auf die Marken "Extech" und "APPA" gestossen.

Da ich diese Marken beide nicht bekannt sind, wollte ich mal fragen ob  sie hier jemand kennt und mir sagen kann ob sie zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## AlterEgo (6 März 2011)

hi

zangenamperemeter weiß ich nicht, aber ich hatte mal ein multimeter von extech, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden war.


----------



## trinitaucher (9 März 2011)

Für'n privaten Gebrauch habe ich ein Zangenamperemeter von Extech. Kann gleichzeitig mit den beiliegenden Strippen als gewöhnliches Multimeter genutzt werden, mit automatischer Messbereichswahl, AC/DC-Umschaltung, Temperaturmessung usw..
Hat sogar nen beleuchtetes Display und hat damals unter 200 Euro gekostet.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit.

edit:
Meins ist nen Vorgänger von dem "MA220". Keine Ahnung wie genau das tatsächlich ist. Aber für die Autoelektrik und meine Hausinstallation hat's ausgereicht.


----------

